# 13lb Bull Frog



## Sentry18

Holy crap. Maybe this is normal for Texas but not in the Midwest. That is if it is true.












> Markcuz Rangel shared the pictures of his monster bull frog through the Facebook page of the South Texas Hunting Association on Thursday. The picture is making people question whether or not it's the real deal. Markcuz Rangel says his big catch is no hoax: "The photo is real and I've got others from the same area, just not as big but still big bullfrogs." But Texas Parks and Wildlife says the photo is an optical illusion because he held it toward the camera and adds that bullfrogs are no bigger than a pound. The largest on record has been an African cane toad that weighed 7 pounds.


http://strangesounds.org/2017/05/monster-13-pound-bull-frog-captured-in-texas-pictures.html


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Lmfao!!!!*

Nope...camera angle trick. The American Bullfrog is the largest frog in the U. S., normally gets up to 1 1/2 lbs. World record is just over 3 lbs. The African Goliath Frog is the largest in the world, and it commonly reaches 7 lbs, and the world record isn't much bigger. Several claims for giant size bullfrogs have been made over the years...8 lbs, 10 lbs, 13 lbs, etc...all have been proven to be hoaxes.


----------



## Grimm

Pessimistic2 said:


> Nope...camera angle trick. The American Bullfrog is the largest frog in the U. S., normally gets up to 1 1/2 lbs. World record is just over 3 lbs. The African Goliath Frog is the largest in the world, and it commonly reaches 7 lbs, and the world record isn't much bigger. Several claims for giant size bullfrogs have been made over the years...8 lbs, 10 lbs, 13 lbs, etc...all have been proven to be hoaxes.


It is called forced perspective.


----------



## Sentry18

Grimm said:


> It is called forced perspective.


Is that how they fit Rosie O'Donnell on the set of The View and made her look only 2x bigger than the other cackling libtards?


----------



## phideaux

I dont know about no 13 lb Bull frog, :scratch:dunno:

But I swear to yall, back in the 70s, me and my friend use to go Bullfrog hunting , in the backwaters of the Mississippi river, on the Iowa side ,

WE grabbed them by hand , coolers full, we brought home.
Before they put a limit on them.

We nabbed 2, on one trip, that measured , from tip of foot to tip of nose 
24 inches.

Now those was big frogs, and I might add....delicious.




Jim


----------



## terri9630

I don't know about pounds, but when I was a kid near Atascosa, TX we used to catch frogs that were bigger than my ex stepmothers Shih Tzu. They'd kick the snot out of you.


----------



## crabapple

If these guys are so smart, why not google the information on Bullfrogs, before bragging an unbelievable story.

The best lie is one that sounds true.


----------



## Pessimistic2

phideaux said:


> I dont know about no 13 lb Bull frog, :scratch:dunno: But I swear to yall, back in the 70s, me and my friend use to go Bullfrog hunting , in the backwaters of the Mississippi river, on the Iowa side , WE grabbed them by hand , coolers full, we brought home.
> Before they put a limit on them. We nabbed 2, on one trip, that measured , from tip of foot to tip of nose 24 inches. Now those was big frogs, and I might add....delicious. Jim


Yep, mighty good eatin' there! That's the good news! The bad news is they're like squirrels, gotta get a mess of 'em to feed a hungry man....or woman!


----------



## Sentry18

There are two things I tend not to believe or want additional evidence on before I do believe. (1) Unsubstantiated claims on the internet. (2) Gov't "experts" who tell me what is and is not possible. This story has both so they cancel each other out.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Mmmmm. Frog legs. Never seen one that big myself and I used to go frogging a few times a year in kissimmee when I lived in Florida.


----------



## phideaux

Pessimistic2 said:


> Yep, mighty good eatin' there! That's the good news! The bad news is they're like squirrels, gotta get a mess of 'em to feed a hungry man....or woman!


Not when each leg weighs 2 bs, :wave:

Jim


----------

